# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Документы для вывоза собаки за границу.

## Anna Kuleshova

Здравствуйте! Вот такой вот конкретный вопрос:
Какие нужны документы что бы вывезти за границу собаку? Имеется европаспорт со всеми нужными прививками, чип, рабочая книжка. Родословной нет так как собака - метис, есть только регистрация в леммиклоом регистр. Собака отправляется в Финляндию. Как оформить в таком случае трансфер? Или какой вобще можно дать документ что бы новому владельцу доказать на таможне что это животное он вывозит законно, а не украл его?

----------


## inna

Переоформи в ветклинике чип на нового владельца,и паспорт с действующими прививками.

----------

